# Asterisk Dokumentation bzw Hilfe gesucht



## clupus (28. September 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich versuche mich hier durch das Programm asterisk http://www.asterisk.org zu arbeiten.

Meine Wunschvorstellung ist, dass ich einen analogen Anschluss nehme und je nachdem, welche Nummer von außen angewählt wurde ich das im Dialplan unterschiedlich behandeln kann. Praktisch will ich Durchwahlen realisieren.

Leider habe ich bisher nichts gefunden und weiß auhc nicht wirklich nach was ich noch suchen soll und auch nicht so recht, in welches Forum ich gehen soll.

Daher:
1. Weiß jemand etwas, ob das was ich will geht oder nicht und wenn ja, ob es eine entsprechende Seite zu gibt?
2. Welches Forum wäre das richtige?

Danke
Christian


----------

